# Ssl???



## DeMuX (17. Februar 2003)

Wie bau ich auf einem Webserver mit IIS, SSL installieren.
was brauch ich da denn alles?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Februar 2003)

Hi,

als erstes brauchst du erstmal ein SSL-Zertifikat. Anbieter hier. Bei den Anbietern wirst du dann bestimmt auch eine Anleitung finden, wie du dieses in den jeweiligen Webserver integrierst.


----------



## DeMuX (17. Februar 2003)

OK, Thanks!

Hast du evlt auch Tips für mich, wie ich diese
Zertifikate selbst erstellen kann?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Februar 2003)

- nein, das geht nicht. Die musst du schon kaufen ...


----------



## DeMuX (17. Februar 2003)

ehrlich, keine möglichkeit?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Februar 2003)

Nein - geht nicht. Es gibt jedoch verschiedene Anbieter, dessen Preise auch stärker schwanken. Je nachdem, welche Kompatibilität zu Browsern haben willst, kostet es dementsprechend mehr.


----------



## DeMuX (17. Februar 2003)

und was kann der zertifikatserver dann machen?
kann der sowas nicht auch erstellen?


----------



## Christoph (17. Februar 2003)

> ehrlich, keine möglichkeit?



Ausser du hast eine Intranet Lösung


----------



## DeMuX (17. Februar 2003)

wie meinst du das mit der intranet lösung?


----------



## Christoph (18. Februar 2003)

Wenn du eine Webapplikation nur im Intranet laufen lässt kannst du dir (schlagt mich wenn ich falsch liege) selber Zertifikate erstellen.


----------



## DeMuX (18. Februar 2003)

ich glaube aber das das mit dem zertifikatserver auch geht,
der client dann aber die meldung bekommt, ob er dem
zertifikat vertrauen will. wie bei den dummen xxx-seiten sieht
das dann aus. bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher...


----------

